# More live Division shots



## noodles (Jan 22, 2006)

Division at Jammin' Java

We had an hour tonight, and my girlfriend got a ton of shots. Look for the one of our bass player with a dark halo behind his head. I swear he looks like the antichrist.


----------



## David (Jan 22, 2006)

bad ass man, bad ass.

I didn't see any of the bass player with a black halo behind his head tho... can you put up the link?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 22, 2006)

Is the noodles a midget or something? That guitar looks absolutely massive on him, hahaha.

Nice guitar face


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 22, 2006)

duhh...drums are hard...





...But fun!


----------



## David (Jan 22, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Is the bald guy with the white jackson a midget or something? That guitar looks absolutely massive on him, hahaha.



ummm... that's noodles you dumb ass... edit your post quick!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 22, 2006)

lol, never noticed, hahaha.


----------



## David (Jan 22, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> lol, never noticed, hahaha.


lol


----------



## Shawn (Jan 22, 2006)

Cool pics.  I really like the looks of that white Jackson.


----------



## noodles (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm 5'7". I don't wear guitars. Guitars wear me. 

Evil bass player:


----------



## nyck (Jan 22, 2006)

nice pics. My friend has that Anticrombie shirt.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Jan 22, 2006)

Jesus christ i'm going fucking murder you all

lol, you tards


----------



## David (Jan 23, 2006)

**holds up cross even though I'm athiest**


----------

